# FNB and recent test results



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

Please bear with my long story...

I was diagnosed with hypo about 10 years ago by my GP and she was treating me. She left the practice and I started seeing a new GP who was concerned that I have a multinodule goiter and have never seen an Endo. So she sent me for a second sonogram and I have several nodules that are pretty big, the largest is 11 cm. I went to see an Endo and I am scheduled for a FNB the end of this month. Endo said 20% chance of cancer.

He ordered several tests that I have never had before (usually I only had TSH) and here are the results: (I just got these from my GP and haven't talked to the Endo about them yet - will call him today)

TSH 0.10 Range .34 - 4.82
T-4 Free 1.43 Range .59 - 1.57
T-3 Total 102.7 Range 71 - 180
Thyroid Peroxidase AB 1263 Range 0-34

My question - is there any relation between the antibody test above and cancer? I am confusing myself reading about this on the web some sites say that increased antibodies can indicate cancer? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Merryj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please bear with my long story...
> 
> ...


There is. I am glad you are having FNB!

Here is some info!

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

We are here for you. Easier said than done but do try not to worry too much. We have many here that have gone through what you are and everybody is tip top fine.

FNB will be very informational. Do you know what day?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, MerryJ. I am glad your new GP picked up on this. You'll find lots of support and info here. Welcome!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad too! The TPO test means your thyroid is under attack. The FNA will help determine if it under attack from cancer or something else (auto-immune disease).

Honestly, if it is 11cms (that's HUGE), I would be inclined to speak to someone about just taking it out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Honestly, if it is 11cms (that's HUGE), I would be inclined to speak to someone about just taking it out.


I couldn't agree more. Are you certain it's 11 centimeters, and not 11 millimeters? Just double-checking, because as joplin said, 11 centimeters is absolutely huge! HUGE! I don't see how you'd have any other choice but to have it removed.

You are on the right track and moving forward - that's great!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh man, I missed that. You must be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Whoops! I did mean 11 mm (not CM). Endo said my thyroid is not large and is pretty thin (what ever that means)

My FNB is August 31st. I admit I am nervous about all of this!


----------

